# stabilizer link replacement



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

Just an FYI on my first and only dealer experience at 700 miles involving my stabilizer link. I had a really bad rattle, and thought it was either 1) strut leak or 2) the oil change dude putting my skid plate on wrong. turns out it was a stabilizer link. It came installed wrong from the factory, with "one of the rubber parts put on the wrong side of the link." They're replacing the whole thing, just to take me back to new car status.

Here's the warning. The picture in the GM catalogue shows the rubber parts being shipped with the stabilizer link. They aren't. The bar showed up overnight, but the rubber parts weren't there. they had to order them from a factorynot normally on their delivery list, meaning it could be a week. So if you have this issue, make sure you suggest to the dealer that he check and see what's really in the box he's ordering.


----------

